# How I Miss The Old Britney :(



## Jade (Feb 7, 2007)

Then..





Now


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 7, 2007)

bless her heart.. i hope she  comes back stronger than b4...


----------



## labwom (Feb 7, 2007)

I would love to see her come back the way she was before but I don't think it's ever going to happen!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Feb 7, 2007)

poor brit! i still love her even if i disagree with her behavior!

clean up a lil brit!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 7, 2007)

I remember watching her "Diary" or something on MTV and she was so driven, going to meet with the trainer, getting her Starbucks and rehearsing....She's just a mess now. And can she really "come back"? She'll need a whole lifestyle change to do so.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 7, 2007)

i like the new britney, for the simple fact that her gigantic forehead is no longer hidden. i feel slightly more confident about mine now that some big name star also has and flaunts one...


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 7, 2007)

^Yeah, but your makeup looks better. Sit on that, Brit!


----------



## Raerae (Feb 7, 2007)

Little OT, but what's going on in your little movie in your sigature?  Is it's from some TV show, or is that you in the pink?


----------



## Raerae (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_Then..

_

 
I dunno, she might inspire young girls to develop eating disorders and body image issues, she can't hurt anyone anymore now that she's a train wreck!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Little OT, but what's going on in your little movie in your sigature?  Is it's from some TV show, or *is that you in the pink?*_

 
:what: It's Dominique from MTV's "Making The Band".


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 

 
_i still love her even if i disagree with her behavior!_

 
me too. i have a love/hate relationship with britney. i really hope she makes a comeback & gets her life straightened out.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_^Yeah, but your makeup looks better. Sit on that, Brit!_

 
that just made my night. :loveya:

i have a feeling that britney will make a comeback. i've never been a fan of hers, something about her just irks me and always has...but i kind of have an inkling that this is a publicity stunt and that one day she'll bust out with this hott ass body and some kind of uber sexy music video or something. because then you know the tabloids will be all over her...


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 7, 2007)

I think she did too much too soon and like the brightest stars burned out too fast. Too much stress for a Mississippi mousekateer!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_I dunno, she might inspire young girls to develop eating disorders and body image issues, she can't hurt anyone anymore now that she's a train wreck!_

 
Because of her former healthy eating regimen and dedicated exercise routine?

God knows THOSE are behaviours we don't want young girls to mirror in the quest to having a good body.


----------



## little teaser (Feb 7, 2007)

i kinda feel sorry for her and have faith that she will get back on the right track, she has went through alot in a short amount of time, breaks ups can cause you to lose yourself and mind, and her haveing her kids so close together  not leting her body have time to snap back has taken its toll..


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah, and those who say she needs to hit  the gym need to reallyunderstand what a ceasarian does to the body. I went to  basic training when my son was 8 mos old (after my second CS) and it was still TOO SOON. I wound up on profile because of needing time to heal. (Typically the army gives a woman 12 wks ML after a c-section and then another 180 days before she has to start REGULAR PT...I was doing BCT within that time frame...too soon.)
She can slim down and do cardio and whatnot, but any hard training? Can't do it yet.


I still miss hot britney though.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 7, 2007)

once again another FABULOUS Picture comparison!! lets take a PROFESSIONAL PHOTO, and Compare it to an EXTREMELY UN-PROFESSIONAL one!!

The "new" Britney would look JUST as good as the old Britney if she had a stylist, for both hair and wardrobe, and a makeup artist, along with a Professional photographer.

Edit (oh and some panties would do her some good)


----------



## sharyn (Feb 7, 2007)

You can play this kind of game with almost every celebrity. And you would get the same result - "uuuuugh look at them _now_!" if you only pick the "right" pictures.


and IMO, she still looks better than most of the people you see on the street.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_once again another FABULOUS Picture comparison!! lets take a PROFESSIONAL PHOTO, and Compare it to an EXTREMELY UN-PROFESSIONAL one!!

The "new" Britney would look JUST as good as the old Britney if she had a stylist, for both hair and wardrobe, and a makeup artist, along with a Professional photographer._

 
True. But isn't it basically a professional shot and a true-to-life candid one?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 7, 2007)

it is, but you can take a pro shot of anyone and compare it to a candid one and it's VASTLY different.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 7, 2007)

Exactly. You can take Beyoncé's ever-present pantyhose off and lose your lunch. I don't even think Britney looks bad. She's just not refined and unkempt. Her body looks great for someone who just had 2 kids in less than 2 years.

The main problem I have with the top pic is they've given her stick thin legs and a girly neck. She has neither.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 7, 2007)

yeah, she's NEVER had a neck, that's why she never really kept her hair short. :/
She used to have some BANGING legs. 

Besides looking basically unkempt, I agree, she looks alright.

Now if she'd just rejoin the 2007 and leave 2002 behind.


----------



## Jade (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_once again another FABULOUS Picture comparison!! lets take a PROFESSIONAL PHOTO, and Compare it to an EXTREMELY UN-PROFESSIONAL one!!

The "new" Britney would look JUST as good as the old Britney if she had a stylist, for both hair and wardrobe, and a makeup artist, along with a Professional photographer._

 
 OK. I get what you mean. Here are 2 candids, one from 2 1/2 years ago and one from 2 weeks ago.


2003: 



2 Weeks Ago : 




I still love Britney. I hope she gets through this and makes a HUGE comeback


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 7, 2007)

^^^ much better comparison.


I'm curious though, where is her mother? She used to be up her ass constantly, basically a Louisiana version of Papa Joe.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 7, 2007)

Just send her a Specktra link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. She could use some FOTD inspiration.


----------



## Jade (Feb 7, 2007)

I haven't seen her with her mother for a long time.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 7, 2007)

thats better

damn! look at her stomach in the first one! tanned and toned.. i wish I had that.. but im too lazy to work for it , lol . 

the second one really isnt that bad, shes just slouching and smoking. 

Heck I dont do my hair everyday.. sometimes it looks like that.. except.. brown....

I like britney too.. (not the pantyless one however hehe) and I hope she does make a awesome comeback. although... somehow im starting to doubt it.


----------



## Jade (Feb 7, 2007)

And this is ABSOLUTELY ridiculous. No wonder she is the way she is right now. These people are insane,

http://perezhilton.com/topics/britne...s_20070207.php

Poor Britney.


----------



## little teaser (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_And this is ABSOLUTELY ridiculous. No wonder she is the way she is right now. These people are insane,

http://perezhilton.com/topics/britne...s_20070207.php

Poor Britney._

 
lol. are you saying the tabloids are ridiculous and the story isnt true..lol.. now im really confused


----------



## Katja (Feb 7, 2007)

*I think if she gave up the squares, ditched her current stylist (err... lack of stylist), and just rinsed her face off a couple times, she would look tons better.  To me, it's simple aesthetics.  The main negative standouts in the current photos are her hair roots, her posture, and her general cosmetic appearance.  She just needs a good exfoliation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As far as her body now, it's just easily criticized because we've all seen her in her prime.  Her body isn't all that bad from the outside.  What she really needs to stop neglecting is her inner self. (which I wouldn't really know about since I'm not super buddy buddy with her) but this is what I assume is wrong.  She doesnt really seem like she respects herself enough yet.  However, she just split from her awesome marriage to K.Fed. *pukes* which must be SUPER difficult for her [/end sarcasm]. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## Jade (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_lol. are you saying the tabloids are ridiculous and the story isnt true..lol.. now im really confused
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes. Those tabloids are ridiculous.


----------



## Jade (Feb 7, 2007)

And god I wish she would wear a bra!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 7, 2007)

She has a stylist!  Its the same on that does Jennifer Lopez.  I read about the stylist making britney over and then she just takes it all off and does her own thing.  The stylist was trying to distance herself from brit because Britney made that worst dressed list and tied top spot with Paris Hilton!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 7, 2007)

^Yeah, the guy told E! "Don't blame me...".

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_And god I wish she would wear a bra!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I can just hear her breasts calling out, "Somebody hold me!!!!". Big or small, we all need support.


----------



## Raerae (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_:what: It's Dominique from MTV's "Making The Band"._

 
LOL, how should i know that =p  I haven't had cable TV for months now.


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Feb 7, 2007)

I kinda feel sorry for her in a way. She seems to have such a sweet personality, well in her older interviews anyways. I hope she makes a great comeback. She seems like a trainwreck right now. Hopefully she pulls out of it. I love the old Britney too! I still listen to her older music sometimes..ha ha.


----------



## macface (Feb 8, 2007)

I miss britney spears she human like everybody else and she did some bad dicisions in her life.I hope she gets it together with her life.


----------



## Jade (Feb 8, 2007)

Good Lord..this is just from Last Night ..


----------



## SerenityRaine (Feb 8, 2007)

I've never been a real big fan of her but I gotta agree I feel sorry for her. Having your life viewed under a magnifying glass 24/7 has to be rough. With her knowing that how can she walk out of the house like that? Or anyone for that matter? Muffin top spilling over & what looks like greasy hair, thong showing & knowing that she's goin to be photographed? Ahhh her poor stylist!


----------



## Raerae (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_Good Lord..this is just from Last Night .. 

_

 
Haha... Is that person giving her a wedgie?  Or tucking it in LOL!


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 8, 2007)

She just looks sloppy now. It looks like if she would just wash her hair and her face and apply a little makeup and not wear the frumpiest ill-fitting crap she found on her bedroom floor, she would look fine. I think she is a pretty girl that is just going through a bummy stage or something. She could fix up real easy.


----------



## linziP123 (Feb 10, 2007)

i used to love her when i was younger, i was just the right age for the dolls and stuff! it's obvious someone will probably put on weight as they get older, but she really has let herself go in all areas, smoking and drinking, not wearing pants!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 10, 2007)

haha NOOOOOOO not smoking and drinking!!! What a sin!


----------



## linziP123 (Feb 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_haha NOOOOOOO not smoking and drinking!!! What a sin!_

 
lol, that's not what i meant! i drink too, but once a week and i'm 18. She has children and responsibilities, and seems to go out a lot!! I don't like smoking though, it ages you and is disgusting all round in my opinion. 

I think she should quit, go out once a week or so and get healthy again, if not for her own health and career's sake but for her children's!!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 11, 2007)

I feel so sorry for her. She seems like a sweet enough girl, a little dumb but nice. From what I've read or seen about her, she doesn't seem to have had much of a childhood. Being on TV/singing was probably fun at first, but she did have a grueling schedule to maintain. I think she got tired of having to uphold whatever image the record company wanted her to have at the time and just said to hell with and rebelled. I just wish her rebellion weren't so destructive (I'm not just talking about the smoking and heavy partying but the part where she embarrasses herself all the time and gets reminded about via the media) and that she hadn't had kids as means of rebellion/wanting to be loved.

I bet her mother is involved with Jamie-Lynn's career now. Her mother, IMO, gave off a famewhore/stagemother in the worst way vibe. Jamie-Lynn is the more viable one right now.

I hope that Britney gets herself the help she needs and finds happiness somewhere.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 11, 2007)

Man she looks trashtacular in the last pic but i think she will really come back better than ever. And I think she's learned a LOT


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 11, 2007)

She has let herself go.  I don't understand why the hell can't she just stay home for a bit and get her act together?? Good Lord woman, just stay home!

We all have to keep in mind that its common knowledge that she's more than a bit frumpy right now, so the press are all gunning for the worst angle to shot her in.  Slouched posture, protruding nipple that looks like a marble falling off of a fried egg of a saggy brest, double chin, rat's nest hair, hell those are paparazzi gold right now.  Granted she's making the paparazzi's job easier right now, but the paparazzi are probably wreaking havoc on her self esteem too.

BRITNEY-STAY HOME AND PUT ON SOME KNICKERS!


----------



## NeonDollParts (Feb 11, 2007)

Damn! I don't care who you are, have the decency to wash your hair and cover your thong. That last pic was just nasty.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Feb 11, 2007)

Geeze Britney quit smoking! Your going to get wrinkles!
Oh yeah and pull up your pants too! Lol


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 11, 2007)

she looks so sad & exhausted in the last picture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i feel so bad that she constantly has to deal with so many people picking her apart. i can't wait until she makes a comeback!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_Then..

...._

 
I'm about to be really immature, but doesn't she kind of look like she's about to pull a thong wedgie out of her bum?  Sorry, it's just the first thing that popped into my head when I saw the pic.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 12, 2007)

I dont think she really knows who she is and what she wants anymore. It doesn't seem like she has had much time to really find out who she is and shes surrounded by yes men and sometimes i almost wonder if she just wants to say to hell with it all I accomplished what i wanted now I just want to rest?

Who knows.


----------



## Pure Vanity (Feb 17, 2007)

She shaved her head. 
Seriously where are her friends, she needs a hug.

http://community.livejournal.com/ohn.../10915099.html


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 17, 2007)

thats crazy


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 17, 2007)

Is that for real?


----------



## CrystalStars (Feb 17, 2007)

Ya its true..she is drugged outta her mind. 
http://x17online.com/


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 17, 2007)

there is actually a news video clip of her walking around in the tat shop.. yes she sahved her head... it is for real


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 17, 2007)

http://www.cnn.com/2007/SHOWBIZ/Musi...ion=cnn_latest

you know this is sad...i hope everything turns out ok for her.. and that she does a lot of soul searching... if i had the media around me all the time.. trying to take pics of my everymove and all that crazy mess.. i would go crazy tooo.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 17, 2007)

that's ...
whoa.

She's going off the deep end here.


----------



## lorraine_loz (Feb 17, 2007)

does anyone have a picture of britney...with her shaved head? im curious to see...but not a  video, cos my comp cant handle them! 
thanks


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 17, 2007)

click on the LJ link, or go to MSN.com and click the story about her shaving her head.
Or go to Celebrity terrorist and check it out.


----------



## CrystalStars (Feb 17, 2007)

http://x17online.com/ has pics and videos..creepy video of her blaming them for her doing it


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 17, 2007)

This is all just too sad.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Feb 17, 2007)

Poor thing. I hope this is some type of re-birthing/born-again deal otherwise, she needs to get her act together for the sake of her children.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 17, 2007)

maybe she shaved it off because it was so fried she just decided to start over??
hm.


----------



## little teaser (Feb 17, 2007)

well.. everyone said she needed a drastic change, shaveing her head was a good start...lol..


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 17, 2007)

Maybe this is part of the comeback..y'know...she's gotta hit "rock bottom" to get full sympathy and public interest again, only to emerge "Stronger" than ever.
Yeah.
I'm going with that.




Though, according to Lainey, there's speculation she was raped, and that's why she doesn't want anyone touching her, and went to C-S hospital.


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 17, 2007)

She says she did it because 'she is tired of people touching her.' Maybe she thinks the sight of her with no hair will make her so unnatractive to others that they will leave her alone and give her the peace she wants. Poor girl.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Feb 17, 2007)

To each there own... who knows?  She is the only one that knows why she done it.. and its her head!


----------



## DOLLface (Feb 17, 2007)

Hopefully she can get back on track not just for herself, but for her kids. Maybe this is a way of starting over?

http://www.eonline.com/news/article/...b-9a33f6824467


----------



## Raerae (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_

Though, according to Lainey, there's speculation she was raped, and that's why she doesn't want anyone touching her, and went to C-S hospital._

 
WOah... Raped?  When did this happen, and how?  Thats terrible if it's true.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 17, 2007)

Yeah, scuttlebutt is she was raped in a club and is freaking out trying to figure out how to handle it.

True or not it's the best PR angle anyone could ask for given the circumstances.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 17, 2007)

That would be sad if it's true, but at the same time, I thought she had body guards and enough eyes on her that it would be difficult to rape her in a public place.

I don't know why, but I feel so sad for her in any case. I wish she had a friend who'd be there for her.


----------



## Sanne (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Though, according to Lainey, there's speculation she was raped, and that's why she doesn't want anyone touching her, and went to C-S hospital._

 

wow if that's true, that's horrible, and I'm not surprised she's losing it! She was doing pretty bad, but I'm shocked by the whole head shavind thing! I feel soo sorry for her, I wish someone was there to give her a hug!


----------



## GalleyGirl (Feb 17, 2007)

:-(  I was hoping the head shaving was a symbolic spiritual act, like a ritual cleansing and starting over.


----------



## little teaser (Feb 17, 2007)

raped? in a club, hows that possible with no one seeing.
i hope not, after all she has been through with kevin and the paparazzi she probley does feel raped.


----------



## Raerae (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Yeah, scuttlebutt is she was raped in a club and is freaking out trying to figure out how to handle it.

True or not it's the best PR angle anyone could ask for given the circumstances._

 
Poor Brit =(


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_raped? in a club, hows that possible with no one seeing.
i hope not, after all she has been through with kevin and the paparazzi she probley does feel raped._

 
Story is it happened in a bathroom/backroom.
True?
I dunno.
I agree w/RaeRae though, poor her if it's true.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Feb 17, 2007)

How awful if its true...and whats even more awful is that if it is true, there will be definitely idiots out there who will be saying she "deserved" it because of her behavior :-(


----------



## DOLLface (Feb 17, 2007)

That would be terrible if the rape story is true because she definately doesn't deserve that.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OhNoTheyDidnt* 
_Update about Britney at Cedars-Sinai Medical Centre
It's been all over the gossip blogs, so I'm just updating what I reported last night. I spoke with my relative who works at CSMS. Apparently Britney was checked in late last night by an older male and was diagnosed with something called "Amphetamine psychosis".

I'm not exactly sure what that is, but basically, it's psychosis brought on by use of amphetamines. I don't know what pills or drugs you would take to have that happen, but there's all those rumors she does a lot of ecstasy and prescription medication.

From wikipedia: Amphetamine psychosis is a form of psychosis which can result from amphetamine or methamphetamine use. Amphetamine psychosis can include delusions, hallucinations and thought disorder. Hallucinations are frequently reported in chronic amphetamine users, with over 80% of users reporting the presence of hallucinatory experiences, typically as visual or auditory experiences. Delusions, paranoia, fears about persecution, hyperactivity and panic are also reported as the most common features.

She wasn't supposed to leave but something happened, she had some kind of outburst, was very paranoid, and they let her go, and have been involved with her today, but not at the hospital (at her home? at a clinic?). 

If I find out anything else, I'll update._

 
Interesting.


----------



## juli (Feb 18, 2007)

wowzers!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 18, 2007)

I have this oogey feeling that she is going to wind up w/ Anna Nichole Smith if she keeps going at this rate.


----------



## glamdoll (Feb 18, 2007)

I honestly thought that after dumping federline she would make this huge comeback!
Now there is not even a shadow of the woman she use to be!
how successful she was, so popular and all.. but I guess its true.. u cant have it all..

Im hoping she gets her act together because she has 2 kids that depend on her. Shes out partying, doing drugs..I only hope for the best..


----------



## Raerae (Feb 19, 2007)

Meth?  Of all the drugs she could pick...  Not like she has no money...  So white trash =(


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 19, 2007)

Pretty common misconception.
Lots of rich soccer mommies use meth to have the energy to keep up with what they need to do in life.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 20, 2007)

I was listening to A Perfect Circle (<3) and there's a couple lines that I link to my feelings about Britney...

_You're such an inspiration for the ways 
That I'll never ever choose to be_


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow. The rape thing is a new angle. Nobody should ever EVER have to deal with that. No matter how crazy they are.

Anyway- 
 Quote:

  She shaved her head. 
Seriously where are her friends, she needs a hug.  
 
Honestly, I don't think she has any friends. It's tough at the top. You don't know who you can trust etc. And I have a feeling she's treated a lot of people like sh!t and nobody wants to be there for her because they are afraid of the crap she'll pull and she's afraid of what they are going to pull.

She does need a hug. She needs a friend. But I doubt she will really get one.


----------



## DOLLface (Feb 20, 2007)

So, I'm very happy that Britney has checked into rehab again, and hopefully this time it's for more than 24 hours. 

"Britney Spears has voluntarily checked herself into an undisclosed rehab facility today," Larry Rudolph said in a statement issued Tuesday (February 20). "We ask that the media respect her privacy as well as those of her family and friends at this time."

Apparently her family staged an intervention on Valentines Day due to all her bizarre behavior and it was last night, I think, that Brit had dinner with her dad and he might have convinced her to check into rehab.

I'm hoping that she cleans herself up for herself and her kids.


----------



## asnbrb (Feb 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DOLLface* 

 
_So, I'm very happy that Britney has checked into rehab again, and hopefully this time it's for more than 24 hours._

 
She's already out.  She checked herself out a little while ago.  Let me see if I can find the link.

ETA: http://www.tmz.com/2007/02/21/brit-cant-handle-rehab/


----------



## DOLLface (Feb 21, 2007)

Oops, she did it again.

I just read about her leaving rehab AGAIN!

I also read this (I'm not sure if these are 100% true because I've only read them in one place):
Her parents froze her bank account and took her credit cards.
K-Fed won't let her see the kids.

I also just read that she tried to commit suicide twice over the weekend after she shaved her head.


----------



## asnbrb (Feb 22, 2007)

http://www.tmz.com/2007/02/22/britney-back-in-rehab/

wait, wait.  She's back in there, folks... after attacking paparazzis' cars with an umbrella at K-Fed's house after he wouldn't let her in. 

Reaaaaalllly don't know what to make of this.  At least (by other reports), K-Fed is stepping up to the plate and being a father to these two kids.  I don't know who I'm rooting for in this custody battle cause for all we know, he's just doing it for the millions of dollars.


----------



## Jade (Feb 22, 2007)

I think she has officially lost it.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 22, 2007)

she actually HIT one of the photographers with that umbrella.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 22, 2007)

She looks insane. Like a crazy Shanade O'Conner


----------



## DOLLface (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hawkeye* 

 
_She looks insane. Like a crazy Shanade O'Conner_

 
Ok, I think that's the funniest thing I've heard all day.

Honestly, K-Fed getting custody of their two kids is looking good right now.


----------



## Raerae (Feb 24, 2007)

I think the paparatzi deserve everything they get when someone they are harassing gets pissed at them and hits them with something, be it a camera, fist, or an umbrella.

They know she's having some serious issues right now, and they keep pressing her buttons.

Leave her alone so she can get better.


----------



## Jade (Feb 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_I think the paparatzi deserve everything they get when someone they are harassing gets pissed at them and hits them with something, be it a camera, fist, or an umbrella.

They know she's having some serious issues right now, and they keep pressing her buttons.

Leave her alone so she can get better._

 
 That doesn't give her the right to hit anyone...the car maybe..but not a person.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Feb 24, 2007)

Actually, if they are in her personal space and threatening her, which I believe is a common tactic with the paparazzi, she has every right to hit them.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 24, 2007)

Total second. If anyone was in my personal space and wouldn't leave me alone you better believe they will get hit. 
 Quote:

  They know she's having some serious issues right now, and they keep pressing her buttons.

Leave her alone so she can get better.  
 
They won't unfortunately. They want to cover her meltdown second by second and if she does go on a collision course and eventually self destructs (God forbid) they want to be the first ones there to get the picture.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 24, 2007)

Pressing her buttons=more money

I completely understand physically lashing out, but it isn't in her best interest. The paparazzi can sue her for that; I believe it's happened before with other celebs. I'm sure KFed could use that against her somehow for the kids.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 27, 2007)

I was reading about all of the amenities at her rehab facility.  Gotta admit, sounded pretty nice.  Think I may have to develop a substance abuse problem.


----------



## User34 (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor brit brit ( somthing my friend and I call her) she's f*cking her life up.
I think she still has a chance to make a comeback but she has to really shape up.
Not just physically but all that mental stuff she is going through whether it's postpartum or  what but she needs some help.


----------

